
The “OpenStyles” browser extension isn't fully safe - rain1
https://github.com/openstyles/stylus/issues/431
======
rain1
Most people moved from Stylish to Stylus when
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17447816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17447816)
was reported.

It isn’t completely better though since it still connects you to the website
of the original Stylish devs.

IMO, a better alternative is Dark Reader.

